# Anyone do fractals?



## AE35Unit

The whole chaos thing fascinates me but it can also create some fabulous images. Here's one of mine from last year. Reminds me of a space ship on re entry





You can also see a few others here
Stumm47 on deviantART


----------



## The Procrastinator

Interesting! Reminds me of an egg. Dragon in very early stage perhaps?


----------



## Cayal

Fractals are where they look the same even if you zoom in on it isn't it?


----------



## AE35Unit

Cayal said:


> Fractals are where they look the same even if you zoom in on it isn't it?



Yea,a fractal is created by an endlessly repeating mathematical formula so its infinite and you can zoom in forever. But there's a lot more to it than that. The same kind of formula also creates snowflakes,ice patterns on a window and cracks in mud.(mud cracks always form at a precise angle from each other,something like 32 degrees) Nature is mathematical!


----------



## BookStop

I'm curious, AE, but not really understanding. How did you do that?


----------



## AE35Unit

BookStop said:


> I'm curious, AE, but not really understanding. How did you do that?



I used software called Fractal Explorer,with a quite complicated formula,something like ABS (X*X)+(X*X) using the Fset method


----------



## BookStop

Well, it's beautiful and interesting. *bookstop quickly minimizes page to go google fractal explorer*


----------



## AE35Unit

Heres another couple, this one you can see the classic Mandelbrot profile which most fractals are based on





And this type is one called a Strange Attractor, and are kinda based on early weather predicting!


----------



## AE35Unit

Do you think the legendary city of el dorado really exists?


----------



## Ursa major

Perhaps it's a case of weight and sea.


And that's an amazing fractal, AE.


----------



## Lioness

I hadn't really looked at your fractals much before, AE. They're a lot different from some of the fractals my friend does. I like the El Dorado one...


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks guys. How about something really different and with a SF theme. Was messing about with shape mapping and thought this looked like an alien's spine


----------



## jezelf

Apophysis is a good one. here's some stuff I did just trying it out.

it's a free to download and theres a decent tutorial you can use

Apophysis.org - Downloads

Apophysis Tutorial - Getting Started

the horizontal one is actually 2560 x 1024 I did for my dual monitor set up - I've got some others I did somewhere, but can't find them right now.


----------



## AE35Unit

jezelf said:


> Apophysis is a good one. here's some stuff I did just trying it out.
> 
> it's a free to download and theres a decent tutorial you can use
> 
> Apophysis.org - Downloads
> 
> Apophysis Tutorial - Getting Started
> 
> the horizontal one is actually 2560 x 1024 I did for my dual monitor set up - I've got some others I did somewhere, but can't find them right now.



Yea i know about Apo.its in my Favourites awaiting download.
Nice pics there!


----------



## AE35Unit

OMG my pics are showing WAY too big(I uploaded them using my phone so couldnt tell)
how about another SF themed one. This time we see a mother ship rising into space, gathering up more ships as she goes


----------



## Sargeant_Fox

This thread has some pretty outstanding images. My favorite is the El Dorado one. That could easily be a book cover or interior art in a comic book.


----------



## Boneman

Brilliant stuff! Now if you could just bring out a modern version of an Atari game I played on the 850 decades ago, using your graphics: it was called "Rescue on Fractalus"......


----------



## Urlik

Boneman said:


> Brilliant stuff! Now if you could just bring out a modern version of an Atari game I played on the 850 decades ago, using your graphics: it was called "Rescue on Fractalus"......


 
that and its sequel (Koronus Rift) were 2 of my favourite games on the C64. 
weren't they the 3rd and 4th games from Lucas Arts?

and before I forget, El Dorado is a fantstic image. possibly the best fractal image I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot)


----------



## AE35Unit

Urlik said:


> and before I forget, El Dorado is a fantstic image. possibly the best fractal image I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot)




Wow thank you! Was quite a simple render too,altho I did let it run for a while.


----------



## Urlik

I want to put it into a 3D engine and fly around it.
maybe have a play around using different materials and textures to get different effects.


----------



## AE35Unit

Urlik said:


> I want to put it into a 3D engine and fly around it.
> maybe have a play around using different materials and textures to get different effects.



Well if you like these you should see some of the other stuff out there. Mine are just simple amateurish renders. There's stuff out there that makes mine look like scribbles!


----------

